# Lock 'n Dam



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone use a flyrod to fish for the whiteys? Comments please.

Joe


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, very often....see avatar, for example. 

Was there some particular aspect you wanted comments on?


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, very often....see avatar, for example.
> 
> Was there some particular aspect you wanted comments on?


Yes...top water flies? Clourser's? Spinners? Dahlsberg Diver?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If the whites are feeding on top, usually that would be during summer heat, I like to throw small crease flies at them. These imitate small threadfin shad that the white bass love. 

Otherwise, my go to fly for whites is the Clouser , tied sparsely in white/chartreuse. "Sparsely" is important as the whites prefer it that way. If you don't tie your own, just trim the store bought ones to thin them out.

Tight lines! 

White bass on a fly rod are a blast


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Sinking lines are very effective when they are up in the creeks $ rivers during the spawn.


----------

